# .22 ammo in Findlay



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

So I went to the Wal-Mart in Findlay tonight to check if they had any of the ridiculously hard to find .22s. They had what I thought was a case of Remingtons, but turned out to be something else. Oh well, not a big deal. The guy at Dicks the day before told me that if I was really in a pinch to go to some trading co. and they would have it but the price would be jacked up. I really don't "need" any but was going to shoot a little bit and wanted to have a few extra rounds. I asked the lady at the desk if she heard of this trading co? She gave me a nasty look and said yes. She then informed me that they would have it because they go to her store and buy it all. Apparently from what she said they send their employees out and have them buy up all of the .22s around and resell them in their store. She said that they send a group out and they all my the max amount of boxes that they can. Not sure if this is true, but there was another guy standing there and he said that it sounded about right from his 1 and only experience there. I've never been to that trading co, and never will after hearing this. Again this is just what I was told. Has anyone else heard this about this place?


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Everywhere I go the same problem. Checked out a few different places yesterday and most that sell guns are holding ammo back so they can sell with the gun. We could stop all this if people would not pay the inflated online prices and stick them with their stock. In a free market this is the bad side.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I got two box's at the trading post you are talking about for $3.99 a box of 50 . There can't be too much of a mark up 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Went to Dicks Sporting Goods in Toledo and asked the guy behind the counter if the had any .22 ammo. He said that corperate said not to order any more .22 ammo. They were getting it before because the store managers were ordering it for thier stores. He stated that corporate put a stop to this as well. So if this is true I wouldnt expect Dicks to be carrying any .22 ammo in the near future.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nothing to do with Findlay but the price at Woodbury Outdoors in Coshocton the other day was 3.99 a box for the regular .22 long. They had CCI Stinger at 7.99 and CCI pistol match grade at 9.99 a box. Amazing I have bricks in the basement that have 7.99 and 9.99 price tags on them.....not for sale!

So my point to this thread is I guess 3.99 is normal these days for a box of 50


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like whats going on all over the country.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm wonder why my post that had everything to do with the orig post was removed? Will start another thread then as it should generate some good replies


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure, I must not have seen it before it was remove? let me know when you start the thread. 

I did call the Dicks in Columbus today to see if they were still ordering .22, the guy said that they were, it just hasn't be delivered in a long time. He said that he hasn't heard of anyone not ordering it. Honestly, why would anyone pass up a guaranteed sale? Its not like they are ordering something that cost them a ton of money and will sit around for a year. I'm sure that it wont even hit the shelves before its gone. Just an FYI, make sure that you double check what you get from dicks, they do have .22 bird shot. That would really suck to get stuck with a brick of that by mistake.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes, the Findlay trading post will buy .22 Ammo from private people, my son has sold them .22 shells in the past year, 2 or 3 times. Not a big deal as I see it. He does not work in a store but can buy them in his travels at times.
Why don't we have Wal Mart wrap some up for you so you can buy them when you have a need. The trading post built a indoor shooting range and if no bullets, no one renting lanes in the range.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I needed some .22 for my grandsons birthday. Couldn't find any, anywhere. A friend of mine is a manager at a local sporting goods store and gets them in on Friday mornings at 9am. The same pack of turds are waiting for the store to open and buy everything that comes in within a few minutes and sell them to gun stores. None left for anyone else. I asked him to help me out. He stashed 1000 rounds for me. Cost me $46.00! The turds were pissed! None for them! lmao! Happy birthday!


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Glad to hear he kept it for you. Having people go out and buy it just to sell to other business sounds ridiculous, not to mention a liability for that business. Every store I have ever been in has it posted, no returns on ammo for a reason. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------

